# Mobile made-to-order Cookie Business



## sharon curtis (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience doing a made to order mobile cookie business?

I'm thinking I would need to get some portable counter top convection ovens.

Anyone have any experience/opinions on this venture?

Thanks


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Like a cookie food truck? Here in Boston, Cookie Monstah does an amazing job and has a huge following; they recently opened a retail brick and mortar shop. www.thecookiemonstah.com I've actually never had one of their cookies but people rave about them and follow the truck like a religion.


----------

